# hold bloqué ipod sur ipod classique 30go



## mricket (18 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Voila, cela fait 1 mois maintenant que j'ai un gros probléme avec mon ipod 30go, le petit cadenas en haut à gauche reste en permanence et je ne peut donc plus me servir des touches, donc de l'ipod... Par contre il monte trés bien sur le bureau et c'est là mon grand malheur....

Surtout que je n'ai rien fait pour ça, aucune chute, peut-étre qu'il a un peu pris l'humidité car j'étais sur la cote quand c'est arrivé mais j'ai déja essayé de le secher...

J'ai fait beaucoup de recherche sur le net, j'ai lu plusieurs articles de personne dans le méme cas que moi mais aucun vraiment résolu.
J'ai évidemment essayé un reset manuel ( mais impossible car les touches ne marchent pas!), le reset par itunes foncionne par contre mais rien n'y fait le cadenas est toujours là aprés...
Je suis méme allé jusqu'à faire importer une piéce hold/jack de hong-kong, l'ai remplacé mais la encore, méme echec...

Donc à mon sens il ne reste plus que l'hypotése du méga-bug.... Et je suis déséspéré... 

Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur, j'ai pensé à court-circuiter le mécanisme hold mais je ne sais pas comment mi prendre...

Voila merci d'avance de m'aider si quelqu'un sait quoi faire


----------



## mricket (21 Septembre 2009)

Personne n'a d'idée??....


----------



## Amandine57 (21 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour !
Désolé, je ne vois pas ce que tu pourrais faire de plus à part téléphoner directement à Apple afin de leur expliquer ce qui t'arrive ou du moins ils pourront te dire si c'est un problème déjà connu.
Peut-être auront ils une manipulation miracle à tenter.
Sinon es-tu encore sous garantie ? J'imagine que non...


----------

